# 2007 Altima front end noise while rolling



## artsamm (Jan 17, 2017)

Good Afternoon everyone,
I am 500 miles away visiting mom for a short time and her car has a noise that seems to be at the front. I am half deaf ( no kidding) so my noise troubleshooting and direction is horrible. 
07 Altima with 42,000 miles

The noise only happens when:
rolling/moving at about 5 MPH minimum
turning steering wheel does not change noise
rolling in gear or neutral, forward or reverse noise is same.
engine RPM change does not seem to change noise intensity.
Speed increase or decrease changes it somewhat (not drastically)

Noise actually sounds similar to a weedeater at a low volume setting, or when we used to put playing cards in bicycle spokes.
I raised each wheel and spun by hand, no noticeable trouble (hand speed only though)
Then raised both front wheels,had mom get in car and put in gear and give a slow acceleration, nothing remarkable here either, (however if it is a bearing problem, it may or may not show up in my opinion with raised as there is no weight on it and therefore changing the dynamic somewhat)
CV shaft and boots appear fine
I have not checked pads yet.
Tires have about 10,000 on them and were rotated less than 5000 ago. 

Any opinions would be highly appreciated, leaving Friday so I'd like to figure this out and fix it, so she does not have to take elsewhere. Soc sec, tiny pension, NJ prop taxes, I'd like to save her some money.
Thanks again!!!


----------



## artsamm (Jan 17, 2017)

Pads good, don't hear or see anything unusual with tire off and spinning hub. Better look at other components not seeing anything unusual there either.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Worn serpentine belt? Check the rear wheel bearings?


----------



## artsamm (Jan 17, 2017)

Doubt belt, only does it while moving. I can sit there vehicle still, and rev engine through all RPM ranges and nothing, can also put in gear, hold brake firm and gently accelerate no noise.
Did raise rear and spin wheels, move around and nothing noticeable. Did not pull rear wheels and look closer. Will do that tomorrow.
Thanks for posting to this.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There are pad wear indicators on each pair of brake pads. If the pads are worn down to a certain point, the wear indicators will scratch against the rotor surfaces. This may be the noise you're hearing. Remove the pads and see how much "meat" is left on them. Also look at the condition of the rotor surfaces; any deep grooves. The rotors may be warped so that the brake pad wear indicators don't touch the rotors all the time during rotation; this could cause the strange sound that you described: "weedeater at a low volume setting, or when we used to put playing cards in bicycle spokes".


----------



## artsamm (Jan 17, 2017)

Pads good at front.
Will have better look at back today
Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Could well be the rear brakes. The pads should tell you a bit what is going on. One of your caliper slide pins could be sticking, or one tab could be off kilter and wedged into the slide clip so that its not releasing properly. Check the caliper as well. Good luck. Nice to hear you are helping your Mom!


----------



## artsamm (Jan 17, 2017)

Defineitly going to have a look at the back.
Us son's should always look out for mom!


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Some of the Altimas make an audible noise over time due to poor wear where the outermost end/edge of the front drive shafts contact the inner edge surface of the wheel/hub bearings. Nissan devised a TSB that states to apply molykote 77 grease to that axle surface. This is molybdenum disulphate paste. It does not run, and stays lubricative under thermals and stress. 

This situation occurs when beginning accelerating, and not at engine-running standstill. 

We had this (on the driver's axle), and we applied the moly as prescribed, and also to the bearing edge. Took all of 1 hour. Problem solved.

Listen carefully at the driver's and pass's axle/wheel hub, when under load/accelerating. It will be metal on metal contact with a slight clicking sound.

Either way, let us know how things resolve.


----------

